# Boardroom radio alerts



## benwex (14 May 2008)

I was wondering if any members visit board room radio??

www.brr.com.au

The reason why I ask is since they redesigned their website the email alert function has never worked properly. It used tosend me an email 2 min prior to an interview but now it crap and sends me nothing!!

I have spoken to the people there who continually tell me a bull**** story of they are getting onto these glitches..

So If you have similar problems please reply and if so keep hassling them to sort their **** out.......ph:1300667995

I find the presentations and interviews rather good for researching companies and management so I get annoyed when I keep missing things I want to hear.

thanks
benwex


----------

